# Has anyone read...



## valeca (Mar 26, 2005)

*Pilgrim* by Tinothy Findely



Or



*Prodigal Summer *by Barbara Kingsolver?

I was gifted with both these books and I was curious if anyone would recommend either of them.


----------



## Axiadiva (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey valeca, 
I've read _Prodigal Summer_ by Barbara Kingsolver, and I would recommend it. I don't think it's her strongest book (which would have to be _The Poisonwood Bible_) but it's still a good novel in its own right. Have you read other Barbara Kingsolver books? 

Andrea


----------



## valeca (Apr 2, 2005)

Hiya Axi,

Good!  'Cause that's the one I've started with!   So far, I'm really enjoying it.

Nope, this is the first time reading her.  I'm liking her style.  It's...relaxing, in a way.


----------



## falco (Apr 3, 2005)

Poisonwood Bible is marvelous.

I think I read Pigs in Heaven, or Bean Trees, or one of those.... I can't remember which....  In any case, Kingsolver is great.


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 17, 2005)

Fuck, Pilgrim was amazing. One of my favorites, in fact. Some called it slow, but it was so engrossing. Pilgrim is a character that will live forever in your brain, constantly making you guess. Jung is pretty hot shit, too - I'm a big fan of his breed of psychanalysis, so that hit the spot. There's even an appearance by Freud. 

Bottom line: I recommend this. Yes, the understatement of the century, and a cliche to boot.

Dru


----------



## valeca (Apr 26, 2005)

I finished Prodigal Summer...and it was great!  A fabu example of character driven plots, and in great characters in general.  Superb.  
I liked her style so much, I went out and got two more of her works, The Poisonwood Bible (which I had forgotten was the one mentioned here, so YAY!)..and Animal Dreams. 

I started Pilgram, and have found it interesting, but ...slightly irritating where parts are moving so slowly.  I feel like the author has rambled and beaten a point to death....but only at times.  And I'm not that far in.


...Off to read!


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jun 18, 2005)

The only Findley I've read was Spadework, which wasn't bad. I plan on reading The Wars when I need to do it for part of the curriculum.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jun 26, 2005)

starrwriter said:
			
		

> Val,
> I hate to be nitpicky, but if you want to be a writer, you should learn not to change nouns into verbs. Gifted is not a legitimate word. It's not even slang or regional dialect.



Bah, you can verb any noun you want.


----------

